# Has anyone ever purchased from here?



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

FirstClassCameras.com
 Since looking into purchasing cameras and accessories I have almost been scammed twice in the last month 
Can someone tell me what the catch is with this website?  It says they sell everything brand new with the warranty... but the 7D price is less than buying it used.  Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 21, 2012)

I never have and have been around for a long time, but have never even heard of them. The could be ak OK place to buy, but, from experience, their site looks like the basic, fly by night, bait and switch place. There have been so many people on this forum that have been ripped off big time by these unknown places. I suggest sticking with those you know, like B&H, Adorama, 47th Street, etc.
The only case where I would buy from any of these uknown sites would be if I was purchasing a low dollar item and was willing to loose the money.

I would add that I wont deal with any site that does not provide their address on their site. This one does not. Only an online form and an 866 number. Who know what country they are even in.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Hugh... that was all I needed to hear.... Much appreciated!  Going to check out some that you mentioned right now!


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 21, 2012)

Google the phone # and you will find all the info you are looking for.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Grey market merchandise. Stay away!!!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is first thing I saw in google when I looked.

About FirstClassCameras.com | Scambook


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 21, 2012)

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Buy from B&H, adorama, keh.com etc etc. They all have excellent prices, good customer services, not a scam, etc etc.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 21, 2012)

What I do when I see people post sites like this is check out their full frame Canon selection and packages. 

Why? 

Well, back when ThunderCameras was still around, I happened upon the site on my own accord. Saw that they had ridiculously discounted items, and so I was intrigued. I went through browsing their site, and looked at their price on a 5D Mark II... 

They had a 5D2, but it was paired with an 18-55mm kit lens. ODD HUH? For those of you who don't know, the 5D Mark II is incapable of mounting an EF-S 18-55mm kit lens, because that lens is designed for crop frame cameras. 

I just called up the customer service line, here's a paraphrasing of how the conversation went. 

Customer Service Rep (CSR): Thanks for calling First Class camera

Me: Hi there, I just had a question for you regarding your camera packages. 

CSR: Ok, which one? 

Me: Well, I'm looking at the 5D Mark II package, the price is $xxxx. I see that it comes with a 17-85mm, and a 100-400mm. What can you tell me about the 17-85mm? 

CSR: It's a Canon. 

Me: Are there any other designations on the lens? 

CSR: No, just the f/stop range. 

Me: Okay, well I find it very interesting that you're selling a full frame camera with a crop frame lens. 

CSR: Okay... 

Me: You realize that the 17-85 is an EF-S lens, and cannot be mounted on a full frame camera, right?

CSR: Are you sure about that? Have you tried it? 

Me: Yes, I am quite versed with cameras, specifically Canon. I know for a fact that you can't mount the lens on the camera. 

CSR: OH, well it's because we're a camera wholesaler and a lot of people buy that kit who already have a camera already. They use the 17-85mm on their APS-C body. 

Me: Hmmm... So you're telling me that a first time camera buyer wouldn't purchase this thinking that they're going to get a camera with two lenses that they could use on the $2000 body they just purchased, specifically because there's no designation about the type of lens other than the focal length and f/stop range? 

CSR: No, that hasn't happened. We're a camera wholesaler. (_I don't know why he felt the need to reiterate this.)_

Me: Alrighty then, thanks for answering my ques...

CSR: -Would you like to place an order with us today? Or are you just browsing? 

Me: No, I will not be purchasing anything for a business that implements such shady business tactics. 

*CLICK*


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Thanks... Learned my lesson, I just need to bite the bullet and quit trying to find an amazing deal.  And I keep telling myself it's also an investment... Eventually, hopefully I will earn money through this purchase.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 21, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> FirstClassCameras.com
> Since looking into purchasing cameras and accessories *I have almost been scammed twice in the last month*
> Can someone tell me what the catch is with this website?  It says they sell everything brand new with the warranty... but the 7D price is less than buying it used.  Any help or advice would be appreciated.



Your very first sentence should tell you that maybe you should just buy from a reputable dealer like Amazon in the first place.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

The first scam I encountered was through the buy and sell forum here through Amazon payments... And then through Craigslist.. I did not fall victim to either and now know these were extremely poor avenues to choose.  That's when I began researching online stores... I guess being new I did not know the reputable choices.  It's looking like keh, b&h, adorama, 47th st.... ??? I am looking into these now... And I thank you for you input.  You are absolutely right SoCal... No
More excuses lol


----------



## jrizal (Jun 22, 2012)

This exeplifies the catch of this site.FirstClassCameras.com the....?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh that's great... Thanks... That must be some memory card!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe it was just an error and they moved the decimal two places over to the right.... 1.69 is about right.  lol


----------



## CCericola (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the BBB info on the company:
FirstClassCamera.com Review - ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES-DEALERS in Brooklyn, NY - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Metropolitan New York, Long Island, and the Mid-Hudson Region

I would not purchase from them.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 22, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Here is the BBB info on the company:
> FirstClassCamera.com Review - ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES-DEALERS in Brooklyn, NY - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Metropolitan New York, Long Island, and the Mid-Hudson Region
> 
> I would not purchase from them.



wow. the BBB wasn't even able to locate the business. They just gave  up and closed the complaints. That in itself should speak volumes about the company.


----------

